# September Throwdown



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey all we are going to take a throwdown break. Keep your eyes peeled at the first of October for the next TD.


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks for putting all of the throwdowns together Dirt.  Points for your efforts!

Ed


----------



## Rings Я Us (Sep 26, 2017)

Uncle Eddie said:


> Thanks for putting all of the throwdowns together Dirt.  Points for your efforts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yes, fun stuff.. [emoji]128077[/emoji]
Fall throwdown would be cool. But not everyone gets all the seasons like that.


----------

